# Reaktionszeit einer Seriellen Schnittstelle einstellen.



## hubert (4 Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Habe folgendes Probelem. Habe ein Laptop der keine Serielle Schnittstelle mehr hat. Habe mir deshalb eine Converter USB to Serial gekauft. Der Funktioniert wenn ich in mit einem Modem verwende tadellos. Nun bin ich aber auch SPS Programmierer und habe für eine Steurung (Siemens) eine Programmierkabel das auch eine Serielle Schnittstelle braucht. Dieses Programmierkabel bekomme ich auf dem Laptop nicht zum laufen aber auf einem anderen PC funktioniert es tadellos. Habe bei Siemens schon nachgefragt und die haben mir nur gesagt man müsste die Reaktionszeit der Seriellen Schnittstelle verkürzen. Leider weiß ich aber nicht wie ich das mache. Habe das Betriebssystem Windows XP Profesional. Bin für jede hilfe sehr dankbar. 

MfG

Wittmann Hubert


----------



## Limbo (4 Dezember 2004)

Das Problem ist bekannt.
Kaum ein USB To Serial Converter funktioniert mit einer Steuererung.
Die Ursache ist die unterschiedliche Datenblockgröße der Schnittstellen. USB wartet noch auf den Abschluß des USB-Blocks, während RS232 schon Timeout meldet, weil keine Prüfsumme zurückkommt.

Als Lösung kann ich Dir nur eine Serielle PCMCIA-Controller-Karte empfehlen. Diese Karten sollen aber auch nicht immer mit jeder Steuerung funktionieren. Es sind aber Controller, die sich einstellen lassen. Deshalb drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass es da eher am überforderten Anwender, als an den Fähigkeiten des Controllers liegt. 

Serielle PCMCIA-Karten gibt es ab 45€ bis 280€. dabei sind die Teuersten nicht unbedingt die Besten. Ich persöhnlich nehme am liebsten Produkte von 3COM.

Hier empfehle ich Dir eine PCMCIA-Karte von Reichelt.de, die habe ich einem guten Freund besorgt, der diverse Geräte zur Wasseraufbereitung über RS232 einstellen muß. 

Bestellst Du Dir so eine Karte online, hast Du 2 Wochen Zeit, die Karte zu testen und notfalls zurückzuschicken. 

Natürlich gibt es diese Karten auch bei anderen Händlern (siehe: http://www.geizhals.net/deutschland/ ) und bei Ebay. 
Dazu kann ich Dir aber keine positiven Rückmeldungen nennen.

Mein Field4 und PG740 haben alle Schnittstellen, die ich benötige.

Limbo

Nachtrag:
Reichelt hat den Preis gesenkt.

Technische Daten:
- 16-Bit PC-Card
- Schnittstellentyp: RS-232 (9-Pol) Serielles Schnittstellenkabel
- kompatibel zu 16C950 UART und unterstützt Baudraten bis zu 460 Kbps
- Stromversorgung: DC +5V direkt vom PCMCIA-Anschluss
Systemvoraussetzungen: - PCMCIA-Anschluss, - Windows 98/ ME/ 2000/ XP
Packungsinhalt
- PCMCIA Adapter 1 x Seriell, - Gebrauchsanweiung
- Kabel 2 x Seriell, - Treiber-CD


----------



## hubert (4 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Limbo.

Danke für deine Hilfe. Habe mit bei Reichelt nun diese PCMCIA-Controller-Karte für die RS232 Schnittstelle bestellt und werde sie nun ausprobieren ob nun die Kommunikation zu meiner Steuerung funktioniert.

MfG
Wittmann Hubert


----------



## Limbo (5 Dezember 2004)

@ Hubert
Falls diese RS232 nicht mit deiner Steuerung funktioniert, sei so fair, und schicke sie frankiert zurück.
Lege einen schriftlichen Hinweis bei, dass díese Karte nicht mit einer Siemens SPS funktioniert. Die Techniker von Reichelt sammeln solche Hinweise, und können ggf. den nächsten Kunden entsprechend beraten.

Leider scheinen die Einkäufer nicht immer das gleiche Modell zu beschaffen, die Karte, die ich vermittelt habe war nicht so gelb wie die im Katalog, sondern hatte ein eher rotes Label.

Limbo


----------



## plc_tippser (5 Dezember 2004)

Bei den neuen Notebooks sind die PC-card Ports 32 Bit groß, die alten PCMCIA waren 16 Bit. Auch dort gibt es wieder Stress. Ich hoffe es kommt ein Feedback bezüglich der Karte, da das Problem öfter kommen wird.

Ich persönlich setzte jetzt die PC-Card 5612 von Siemens ein und ebenfalls einen Helmholz Ethernet-MPI-Adapter.

pt


----------



## SPS Markus (5 Dezember 2004)

@plc_tippser,

ich denke du meinst den *CP 5512*. Nur dieser ist eine PCMCIA-Card und mittlerweile auch 32 Bit groß.

Markus


----------



## rs-plc-aa (7 Dezember 2004)

äh sorry...

Der Richtigkeit halber:

PCMCIA = 16 Bit (CP 5511)

PC Card = 32 Bit (CP 5512)


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Dezember 2004)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @plc_tippser,
> 
> ich denke du meinst den *CP 5512*. Nur dieser ist eine PCMCIA-Card und mittlerweile auch 32 Bit groß.
> 
> Markus



Ja, stimmt. Ich verkomme in dem ganzen Nummernsalat immer wieder.

Gruß pt


----------

